# hand grenade lifespan



## AsielRich (9 Jul 2008)

I am interested in learning what the intended lifespan of an unused hand grenade is. How long are they designed to last without being used, before becoming duds.

Thanks


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Jul 2008)

AsielRich said:
			
		

> I am interested in learning what the intended lifespan of an unused hand grenade is. How long are they designed to last without being used, before becoming duds.



I am interested in learning why you want this information.


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Jul 2008)

That all depends on how they are stored, what model of grenade (and therefore what filling), etc.  There seems to be a gathering of Ammo Techs on the board lately, I am sure at least one will weigh in with the official answer, immediately followed by an different answer or two, all adding up to "there's no set time limit, they can be dangerous forever".


----------



## 1feral1 (9 Jul 2008)

AsielRich said:
			
		

> I am interested in learning what the intended lifespan of an unused hand grenade is. How long are they designed to last without being used, before becoming duds.
> 
> Thanks



Greetings new valued member!

First posts are most welcoming, but usually are in introduction of yourself, to us.

It would most certainly be polite to fill out your profile too.

Please do the right thing. Have fun and enjoy this site.

EDIT: I am sure many of our most happy and helpful members will eagerly assist you in your queries. You may also chose to google your subject, and find out for yourself too.

Personally I would briefly answer your question by saying, depending on the climate, temperature, and how the item is stored, an easy 10 yrs or more would be about average. As a young recruit I threw No. 36 WW2 dated frags in 1976. I do beleive they were 1942 or 1944 in date. At that time, we were told then that this was the last lots of these grenades left in the system at that time. In my opinion, with todays ordnance, iIts not the HE (Composition B) which would deteriorate first, but the  primer/fuse detonator assembly, which would be prone to potential corrosion from the elements. Modern grenades aer sealed. Most grenades are stored in their individual sealed containers, with about 24 to a wooden box, stored in a magazine, which is usually climate contolled, all in a cool dry place, sothey will have some longevity to some degree. 

Once the grenade is issued out, removed from its sealed container, placed into a pouch and ready to use, the elements begin to take effect.

When I was in Iraq, my issued ADI F1 frags, were carried on my possession for 7 months. Each week, I would remove them from their pouch, inspect them for any obvious defects/corrosion etc, and with a shaving brush, dust them off, and put them back in their canvas pouches. About mid thru our tour, our F1s were replaced with fresh stock, so we had new ones.

In the mean time, try googling No. 36 grenade, M61 grenade, M26 grenade, F1 ADI grenade, M67 grenade, or C13 grenade. These may hold some light inot the construction and haev characteristics which may help you in your story you are writing.

As one senior member posted above, there will be some ammo techs sniffing about to reply to you.

Happy days,

OWDU


----------



## AsielRich (9 Jul 2008)

I am writing a story, and I am hoping a thousand years is not "too long" for a hand grenade to still be dangerous. 
I didn't have much luck searching on google.
I guess 1000 years would be plausible.


----------



## BernDawg (9 Jul 2008)

I would imagine that after 1000 yrs the explosive inside would suffer from chemical breakdown no matter how it was packed.


----------



## geo (9 Jul 2008)

Don't know about 1000 years but, the ammo & EOD techs who comb back and forth around the WW1 battle fields of France & Flanders still treat all unexploded ordonance with deadly respect.
Ditto to the EOD techs who service the cities of Berlin & London... lotta unexploded stuff from WW2

I'll let you know in another 800 years (or so)


----------



## AmmoTech90 (10 Jul 2008)

After 1000 years, unless the grenade was in absolutely climate controlled environment the main fill will have degraded to point where it is either unstable or completely useless, this depends on the progress of degradation.  Comp B, a typical filling, is a very stable explosive, but a few months of storage at 65+ degrees C will cause some exuadation constituant elements which will lead to an increase in sensitivity.  While Comp B will not react with steel, it will react with rust at higher temperatures, so if the grenade body itself becomes rusty there could be a reaction depending on storage conditions.
Keep in mind this is just one filling type, there are dozens out there.  After 1000 years the grenade would probably not be intact due to environmental influences, already in the Falklands they are finding that the defensive minefields the Argies left are starting to self neutralize due to a breakdown of the mine body and natural dispersal of the explosive filling.  This is not to say the minefields will clear themselves, but given time a majority of the mines could "dissapear", leaving behind a few rusty metal components.  This is also in a very harsh, damp environment.
I've used dem charges from 1943 in 2005 with perfectly fine results, however these have been kept in conditioned storage.

Short answer, it depends...


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Jul 2008)

AsielRich said:
			
		

> I am writing a story, and I am hoping a thousand years is not "too long" for a hand grenade to still be dangerous.
> I didn't have much luck searching on google.
> I guess 1000 years would be plausible.



Just remember in fiction anything is plausible if you can BS a factual sounding reason. 

Good luck on your story.


----------



## AsielRich (11 Jul 2008)

Fantastic information. Now I know why google was not yielding what I was looking for. My search was too broad.
Thanks especially to those who shared their personal experience with grenades, very informative and much appreciated.   
It sounds like, realistically, it may be useless in 1000 years. Of course, in a story it could potential still be dangerous.
I guess to really find out, we'll have to wait 800 years or so, as geo said.


----------



## Timex (11 Jul 2008)

With army equipment we can typicaly "re-life" it. You know after 20 years we send it to 202 Workshop repaint it and send it back out. Good as new! 

Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## geo (11 Jul 2008)

Heh, I was walking thru the vehicle park outside the 202 workshops yesterday..... 
Lotta really big green mean machines out there..... some a wee bit the worse for wear - others nice and new looking with a fresh coat of OD / desert tan


----------



## chrisf (11 Jul 2008)

Just an alternate thought...

In a dry, desert climate, perhaps it wouldn't be a complete stretch to imagine that a grenade would survive for a 1000 years... hey, if it works for mummies...


----------



## Shamrock (11 Jul 2008)

Is it possible that the layers upon layers of paint extending the grenade's lifespan became volatile?


----------



## geo (12 Jul 2008)

Shamrock... it's not the paint that is the problem...
You have combined composite 1 with composite 2 to make up the explosive device.  You have utilised composite 3 with composite 4 to make up the detonator and composite 5 with composite 6 to make up the fuse.  (only an example - I am not an ammo tech/weapons tech - nor do I pretend to be one)...
no seal is perfect and, over time, any one of these composites will deteriorate when exposed to air... once it becomes unstable - it either becomes very dangerous OR, inoperative.


----------

